
Ask HN: Payroll, HR and Benefits Software/Service for Startup? - furious_george
Looking for advise for Payroll, HR and Benefits software&#x2F;service.<p>We are a small startup in the Bay Area, which obviously expects to grow big. We have several remote employees who are in different states, so tax and benefits compliance needs to be supported.<p>We also expect to bring in consultants for short&#x2F;long term.<p>Some of the options that we&#x27;re looking at are (in no order): Gusto, Zenefits, Paychex. ADP I&#x27;ve heard is great, but looks like they are targeted at large companies.<p>Thanks in advance!!
======
codedrome
I am in the UK so I apologise if this is not relevant to the US, but here
banks provide payroll services and many small/medium businesses use their own
bank.

~~~
furious_george
Good point, though I'm not sure. To be honest I haven't checked, but will look
into that too.

However, it'd be good if we can have a unified system rather than piecemeal,
fewer things to worry about.

------
cm2012
Some of my clients use Zenefits and like it.

------
ufarooqi
Gusto

~~~
furious_george
Thanks. Did you evaluate any other options, such as Zenefits, Paychex or
others. Are you happy with Gusto?

